# Bully chick



## gemb100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Just got 4 chicks, about 4-5 day olds 
One just kept pecking the others eyes to the point it wouldn't stop and I was worried
I have taken the bully out, is there a reason why it would do this? It will not stop chirping now it's by it's self , it's not cold, has food and water?
Any ideas?


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Oct 3, 2013)

There at the age where they are establishing there pecking order. As long as the others aren't injured I think they will be ok. I've only had chicks twice so maybe a more experienced person will chime in.


----------



## gemb100 (Dec 1, 2012)

I put it back in and the first thing it did was peck the others


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I've never experienced that with any chicks I've ever had...never saw one pecking at the other chick's eyes. What is the breed of this chick? Sounds like a Wyandotte...


----------



## gemb100 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm told Araucana but she had other breeds in together, pekin, silkie, astralorp and oeg









Here it is pecking the other chicks eyes! I have seperated them again


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Maybe you can take that one back to the source of origin and trade for another chick that won't be interested in blinding their food competition.


----------



## gemb100 (Dec 1, 2012)

I am thinking that is what need to do


----------



## zincsulfate (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't know this, sorry.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Sounds strange.. Wow


----------



## emeraldskye (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm new so don't look to me for any expert advice, but I have read that using a red lamp (rather than a bright white one) will reduce pecking because it doesn't provide as much contrast and also doesn't overstimulate them the way a bright light would. Can you try switching out to a red light and see if that helps? I was given a white light and when I switched it to a red one I noticed a difference in the chicks right away. They were calmer.


----------



## gemb100 (Dec 1, 2012)

I have swapped it for another and they are all getting along fine now
It didn't peck the other chicks went it went back so I think it was just a personality clash! Lol 
I have a white light and do does the lady I bought them from.


----------

